# How long does hcg stay in your system after MISSED miscarriage?



## tl5953

I was just wondering how long hcg will stay in your system after a missed miscarriage? I'm 6+4 but it's my first (have had a chemical) and did a digi yesterday that said 3+, but I can't help but worry the embryo/fetus has died ... I had symptoms through week 5, but they seem to have disappeared now ... Any advice (preferably good news) would be appreciated :)


----------



## tl5953

Bump


----------



## Butterflygirl

It's not the same but after my last miscarriage it took me about nine days from when I 'birthed' the baby for my HPT to go negative. All the time I was still carrying the baby my HCG was still high (at 14 weeks) even though the heart had stopped (at 13). Don't know if this helps at All??


----------



## vixie27

With a missed misscarriage ur body doesn't realise it's lost the pregnancy. Digital tests only go up to 3+ which is 5 weeks plus as it goes from conception not lmp. If you are worried see your doctor. Symptoms can come and go hour by hour day by day. Good luck hun xx


----------



## dairymomma

I've had hCG present in my blood tests up to three and a half weeks after a miscarriage (passed the sac and quit bleeding and everything). Every pregnancy is different. Hang in there! If you have any questions or concerns about your hormone levels or your miscarriage, it never hurts to call your doctor or go in and see them. I had a missed miscarriage at 7 weeks but the baby had stopped growing before 5 weeks. We couldn't even see it on the ultrasound it was so small yet it still took over two weeks for my body to know.


----------



## tl5953

Thx ladies 

Dairymomma: with your mmc, did you end up passing it naturally? Or did you need d&c or metho injections?


----------



## dairymomma

I've had six mc (2 mmc) but I've passed all of them naturally. I was given methotrexate with my 3rd mc (which was a mmc) but it was because an ultrasound showed a lump on my ovary, they couldn't see a sac and/or baby in my uterus, and I had been bleeding/cramping for 3 days. Turned out it was just a mmc (the baby stopped growing before 5 weeks and was too small to be seen on the ultrasound) and the lump they thought was an ectopic pg was just an ovarian cyst that disappeared in a few months. So I wouldn't really have needed the methotrexate in the end.


----------



## dairymomma

tl-sorry it took so long to get back to you, too. they are currently redoing our internet/phone lines in my area and it's causing all sorts of delays and internet problems. I haven't been able to view all of my babyandbump threads for DAYS...grrr...


----------



## jessshakespea

I miscarried at around 5 weeks, but it was 11+5 before I passed naturally, and 10+5 before my body realised. Quite a long time for me I guess. It was about 4-5 weeks before I then got a neg hpt. After the mc my HCG level was 1000. I DID lose symptoms at around 6 weeks. Just like I have this time. So I'm super paranoid. But I just keep getting told that every pregnancy is different. It's hard I know but that is true. Some people are really sick but still lose. I guess in most cases it only takes a couple of weeks at most though. I was just unlucky. Sorry I can't be more positive, but honestly - you never can tell. 

In Canada you might be able to get an early scan though or HCG level tests for extra reassurance? We don't here, it's just wait until something happens or you have a 12 wk scan.

I know it's pointless saying try not to worry, but mmc are supposed to be super rare. Hope this is your sticky bean! :hugs:


----------



## tl5953

Thx, I'm 8 weeks now and have seen the heart beat


----------



## Nina83

> Thx, I'm 8 weeks now and have seen the heart beat

That's such good news! &#9829;


----------



## dairymomma

That little flicker makes you feel so much better doesn't it? I just love it. And it's not that many more weeks before you can hopefully hear it too! My dr picked up a hb with a doppler at 10+4 and again at 11+4. Hearing it made me feel so relieved because I've been spotting due to a hematoma and cervical irritation (due to the progesterone supplement I'm taking). Hang in there tl! And happy 8 weeks!


----------



## jessshakespea

That's great :) :hugs:


----------

